# Egg collection



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi All,

I am 2.5 weeks into a long protocol routine (start stimming tonight) and I'm starting to get very nervous about EC. I had cervical cancer 4 years ago and am very sensitive because of the treatment. I'd be really interested to hear about anyone else's experiences,

Thanks,

Bev


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

i personally didn feel a thing was out off it like if been on a bender lol but i only had 2 eggs collected so mayb thats why i found it ok . If you feel nervous ask for lots off sedation and explain your sensativ there . Hope i goes ok x


----------



## jenni01 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Bev! 
Hope your stimming is going ok  hun!
Try not to panic to much about the EC, you will be given meds on the day but if you are worried they can give you a higher dose!
I asked them last time and they were understanding and i think i got the full whack!!
Good luck hun and congrats on getting this far!!  
.for the eggies!!
luv'n'luck ...jen..x


----------



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I'm really grateful. X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bev omg girl cervical cancer you poor girl that must have been so hard. the sedation is very good and if your worried mention your concerns to them and they will make sure you have no pain

good luck


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

bev im sure if you mention this beforehand even though they will prob have it in your notes they will be extra carefull and gentle with you .. i was out of it for ec too bit sore after but thats to be expected


----------



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. It's really reassuring having your replies. 

I don't mind being sore after, it's more about the procedure. After so many ops, procedures, examinations my thresholds are very low. They do know but I suppose I'll just have to remind them!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you will be fine, hope stimms jab went well ..good luck


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Bev, hope you feel reassured. I had my first EC recently (although not at Ivfwales) and didn't feel a thing - or if I did I can't remember !

Mrs T x


----------



## Feistyglitter (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Bev, not sure if it's an option for you, as I think all clinics do it differently, but I went for general anaesthetic when I had mine done last week.  I had a teeny bit of bleeding and discomfort afterwards, but other than that was completely out of it for the entire procedure and would definitely recommend it if available.  My thinking was that if there were any difficult follicles to get to, that I'd rather they didn't worry about hurting me and just went for it!

With all you've been through you deserve some good luck.


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Bev

I recently had ec at it painless or I don't remember!!!
As the other girls have mentioned if you tell them that you are sensitive down there I'm sure they will give you a good dose.
Best of luck hun, you defiantly deserve it.
Big 
Skyblu


----------



## kate1927 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi all, this is our first cycle of i v f / icsi would be great to get some advice from you all. started with suprecur now introduced menopur went for scan today they said the follicle's were growing i had 6 on my right ovary and 3-4 on my left they said this was a normall amount. What have you been getting??. so we are very pleased so far  got a scan next Friday then egg collection on the Monday 15th i am really nervous about the procedure can anyone give me some advice on what to expect and did you feel any pain lol then got the embryo transfer on the Fri 19th any advice on this aswell thanks everyone love & luck to you all xxx


----------



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Kate. I started this thread a couple of weeks a ago because I was nervous too but it was actually not too bad. I'm not going to say it was the most fun I've ever had but the sedation is pretty good so try not to worry too much (look who's talking!)

Bev


----------



## kate1927 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Bev im sure i ll be fine, i ll just ask for a lot lol. Only 12 more injections to go  did you feel better and more balanced when you stopped injecting  and went for EC. Do you have to have any more injections after ET xx


----------



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Kate,

I have no idea sorry - my ET has been postponed until January, there are plenty of others here who will know more than me!

Lots of luck,

Bev xxx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Kate

Well done on your scan sounds like a good no of follies, hope all goes well on your scan on Friday and your EC goes well. 

As for feeling more balanced its the waiting that tends to drive you a bit potty rather than the hormones but I still felt a bit up and down though not as drastice

Re injections after ET it will depend what they put you on the normal route is Pesseries but there is an alternative which is an injection. Either is nothing to worry about and if you do have unjections the nurses will go through them with you. 

I'm runing about a weel behind you started the stims yesterday with my scan on Monday and hopefully EC the following Monday on 22nd

I'll pop you on our cycle list hope you don't mind 

Jules x


----------

